# 2016 Nissan Sentra SR VDC/MIL need help



## Borgas (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello all. Been battling this for a couple weeks now and struggling to find a solution. 

Started with my car entering limp mode one night along with camshaft position sensor/maf sensor codes, both were replaced and car ran great for about a week. 

Next, Throttle body began giving troubles. Received multiple codes 
























Throttle body assembly was replaced, still receiving all of the same codes. Checked for vacuum leaks but was unable to locate anything.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

P0223 Possible causes:

- Defective throttle or pedal position sensor
- Torn or jammed floor mats
- Corroded throttle or pedal position sensor or wiring

P2135 Possible causes: 

- Faulty electric throttle control actuator (TP sensor 1 and 2)
- Electric throttle control actuator harness is open or shorted
- Faulty accelerator pedal position sensor

P2101 Possible causes:

- Faulty electric throttle control actuator
- Electric throttle control actuator harness is open or shorted

Also check the charging system. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


----------



## Borgas (Jul 11, 2020)

rogoman said:


> P0223 Possible causes:
> 
> - Defective throttle or pedal position sensor
> - Torn or jammed floor mats
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed response, I'm going to take a look at the battery first thing in the morning and post back here with the results.


----------

